# replacing all the speakers 325ci 02



## gochristian (Nov 17, 2005)

I have a brand new 325 ci 2002 i just bought. i have been driving around blasting the music and now i think i need new speakers. I dont know two things what are the sizes of the speakers in the top and bottom of the doors and the back speakers behind the head rest. Are these component speakers??? are they regualr speakers??? are the mid bass speakers and the tweeters in top. second is if anyone has step by step instructions on how to remove the door and replace speakers. what are the wattage on my amp or if it even has an amp??


----------



## Callaway (Dec 1, 2005)

BMW uses factory amped speakers. Your speakers are component speakers (3 way). I ran a car audio shop for 5 years and can not suggest more strongly that you not perform the work yourself. If your experience is limited, German cars are not the way to start. I can't count the amount of times veteran installers who OWN BMWs themselves broke a pricey part of the car or triggered an airbag light. The speakers are a more rare design (3 way) and will require purhcasing from higher end makers. JL Audio still makes a pair that should fit. And it doesn't hurt that they sound good either. Install shops will have the experience to do the work, advise you about fit, and build spacers as needed for proper installation. Most importantly, they assume liability for broken parts and workmanship. You will also need to decide what you're doing about the factory amp. What kills speakers is a user who wants music louder and harder than the power allows. There is simply not enough power to get what you want out. Do not try and power nice aftermarket speakers with a low power BMW amp. If you're going to replace the speakers, replace the amp and deck too. That is unless all you want is a temporary fix. The best combo I've heard was an Alpine deck running a JL / series amp powering the speakers. The speakers were FOCAL/JM but the JL's sound almost as good, for less. Hope this helps!


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

OK, first off, I own a shop, and I've been in the field for 19 years, (doesn't matter, I can still be wrong) and no matter what I say, a lot of DIY folks are on boards like this.

Secondly, he misdescribes the BMW audio system. They are not "powered speakers".

There is a dedicated outboard amplifier. The factory indash HU can be amplified with good results by a competent installer. Most aren't.

There are tweets, mids, and woofers in the front, and they are not replaceable with any aftermarket speaker kit - the midrange is the problem. 

For decent results, the recommendation by many, many BMW owners on this and other forums is "replace the amp". This allows you to ditch the three-way component setup up front and go with a more common two-way component set, giving you TONS of choices. 

Since the speakers blew by blasting them, I say you need an amp, and possibly a subwoofer, depending on what you were playing. 

So before you do anything - buy anything, take anything apart, etc., decide what your budget is for this project, and myself and others experienced at designing systems can give you some suggestions that fit your expectations.

For instance, at my shop we would like to do a system in that car for about $2400 - about $1200 in gear and the other half in install. It would sound great and use the factory HU. But that's not any relation to what YOU want.


----------



## gochristian (Nov 17, 2005)

thank you for the adv


----------

